# I'm lovin' using slin pins for my oils



## thebrick (Nov 9, 2012)

After many years of the 25G 1" or even 1.5"... its a piece of cake to end-load a slin pin. Anywhere, shoulders, bi's, tri's. Easy, easy, easy. Icc each side, not a problem. Just make sure your oil is not too cold. Its a very nice option when you want one. Perfect for those short esters too.

Anybody else tried this?


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 9, 2012)

I just recently starting trying this method because so many were raving about it. I actually like it!! Great for the thinner oils, no pain, less scar tissue to have to deal with!!


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep. Once I went with this method, never again went back


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 9, 2012)

I have more slin pins on their way now for this very reason! Looking forward to giving it a go!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 9, 2012)

Been doing this for about a year now but tried subq for the first time tonight.  I always get some soreness from im, even at 1/2 ml. So far nothing so i hope this works.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you guys talking regular slin pins that come attached to the syringe that are only about 1/2" long?  Still going IM or subQ...Sorry, I'm prob. behind on the times with this...


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Are you guys talking regular slin pins that come attached to the syringe that are only about 1/2" long?  Still going IM or subQ...Sorry, I'm prob. behind on the times with this...



Yep mine are attached. BD 1ml, .5in, 30g. Got tons of these.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd think most of the oils are too thick. Is it a long injection time to force it through?


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

Marshall said:


> I'd think most of the oils are too thick. Is it a long injection time to force it through?



Really goes in pretty smooth. Now I wouldnt use it for winstrol obviously but test, tren, mast, are all fairly easy. Ive preloaded needles but only a few days out. Longer it sits, harder it seems to push on mine. It just takes a minute to draw anyway. I use 2ccs daily without issues usually. 

Day 1 front delt  1 cc both shoulders
Day 2 side delt 1 cc both shoulders
Day 3 rear delt 1 cc both shoulders

Repeat. If I feel soreness I'll back off two days an pin elsewhere, then back to shoulders.


----------



## allbeef (Nov 9, 2012)

At first thought a slin pin seems as it would be more diificult to get oil through then bigger pins, but in reality the smaller the diameter of pin the more pressure the plunger creates. You kinda get a sense of theat when you go from a 5ml to a 3ml syringe.

AB


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 9, 2012)

allbeef said:


> At first thought a slin pin seems as it would be more diificult to get oil through then bigger pins, but in reality the smaller the diameter of pin the more pressure the plunger creates. *You kinda get a sense of theat when you go from a 5ml to a 3ml syringe.*
> 
> AB



Exactly.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 9, 2012)

Marshall, you would be surprised how easy it is. I get my oil in in less than a minute. I warm mine a little too. I make sure the pin is all the way in, firm against my skin, even pushing enough to make the skin sink in a bit. Then I massage the area a few seconds.


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Nov 9, 2012)

What is the smallest size pin you could use.  I have been contemplating this idea for my TRT dosages.  I have some 30 guage x 5/16" pins I use for my GH.  Would those work?  

Also are you doing SQ in say the stomach area, or are guys going in IM in areas that are leaner like delts, bi's and tri's?


----------



## odin (Nov 9, 2012)

NOSUPERMODEL said:


> What is the smallest size pin you could use.  I have been contemplating this idea for my TRT dosages.  I have some 30 guage x 5/16" pins I use for my GH.  Would those work?
> 
> Also are you doing SQ in say the stomach area, or are guys going in IM in areas that are leaner like delts, bi's and tri's?



I have been interested in trying this myself!


----------



## thebrick (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm using 1cc 29G, 1/2" and going straight into lean muscle. Shoulders, bi's and tri's. No issues at all.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 9, 2012)

thebrick said:


> I'm using 1cc 29G, 1/2" and going straight into lean muscle. Shoulders, bi's and tri's. No issues at all.



How are you back loading your syringe with the oil? Maybe give us a 'How to'??:yeahthat:


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

Load up a 3cc needle with 23g an remove plunger from rear of slin needle. Point it down an load 1cc from rear. Put plunger back on turn it right side up an let air bubble go to the top an slowly push plunger back in to 1cc mark.


----------



## Rory (Nov 9, 2012)

End up with this for a few days. The direction of the needles just lets me know which are loaded with which.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been doing this for years, it's a great way to go about injecting small amounts of oil (1ml or so), while cutting back on scar tissue. For reasons that allbeef stated above in regards to pressure, it is very easy to inject the solution through the needle. I prepare mine exactly as Rory described above. 

If you are injecting into an area with slightly higher bodyfat, take 2 fingers and press into the injection site, and then make inject between the two fingers. 

Ulter at AF made a video on this years back using B12:



> A demo of the USP method. It says 50cc's, it should be .50cc's. Otherwise, it's totally Oscar material.
> 
> 
> THIS METHOD IS FOR SMALL MUSCLE THAT IS LEAN.
> ...


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 9, 2012)

30g 1/2" slin pin works for everything i pin. i have easily used 31g 1/4" but i dont want to have to push them too hard into the muscle. the 30g is where it at for me.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 10, 2012)

This is a very interesting method! Thanks for sharing the breakdown guys!


----------



## odin (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 10, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> I've been doing this for years, it's a great way to go about injecting small amounts of oil (1ml or so), while cutting back on scar tissue. For reasons that allbeef stated above in regards to pressure, it is very easy to inject the solution through the needle. I prepare mine exactly as Rory described above.
> 
> If you are injecting into an area with slightly higher bodyfat, take 2 fingers and press into the injection site, and then make inject between the two fingers.
> 
> Ulter at AF made a video on this years back using B12:



Thanks for this!!


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 10, 2012)

Going to have to give this a try!


----------



## striffe (Nov 10, 2012)

NOSUPERMODEL said:


> What is the smallest size pin you could use.  I have been contemplating this idea for my TRT dosages.  I have some 30 guage x 5/16" pins I use for my GH.  Would those work?
> 
> Also are you doing SQ in say the stomach area, or are guys going in IM in areas that are leaner like delts, bi's and tri's?



I think 5/16" is too short for IM injections. However, 29g, 1/2" long are great. As the guys said above, warming the oil a little speeds up the process. I just take my vial and set it on my coffee maker hot plate for a couple minutes. That makes it just a little warmer than running it under hot water. And you dont have to stand there and hold it. Just dont forget about it, because with no vent in it, it can explode or push the top out if it gets too hot. 
As long as you are lean enough, 1/2" pins are great for delts, pecs, quads, bis, tris.... Obviously they are not suitable for glutes.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 11, 2012)

thebrick said:


> Marshall, you would be surprised how easy it is. I get my oil in in less than a minute. I warm mine a little too. I make sure the pin is all the way in, firm against my skin, even pushing enough to make the skin sink in a bit. Then I massage the area a few seconds.



I'll have to give it a try in the delt area and report back. Always nice to give the glutes a break.


----------



## K1 (Nov 11, 2012)

This method sure cuts down on the wear and tear to the skin


----------



## thebrick (Nov 12, 2012)

K1 said:


> This method sure cuts down on the wear and tear to the skin



Yes it does. The reason I tried this to begin with was trying to find new places to pin.... low on any scar tissue


----------



## kaju (Nov 13, 2012)

*50CCs?!!! OMG !!!*
the enjection sight would look like a football was under your skin. LOL


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2012)

kaju said:


> *50CCs?!!! OMG !!!*
> the enjection sight would look like a football was under your skin. LOL



Matey how you been? Not seen you in years. Really good to see you posting. Will be good to catch up. Speak soon


----------



## kaju (Nov 13, 2012)

Elvia1023 said:


> Matey how you been? Not seen you in years. Really good to see you posting. Will be good to catch up. Speak soon



Hey there My old friend. I see they have the sight newly improved. It looks great here now. Ill be around more often now.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 13, 2012)

I was surprised to find out how many use this method!
 Ive always been the 1" 3cc, no matter what site.
I always feared it would not be getting deep enough into the muscle.
After seeing guys like KH though and theBrick here share there experiences...Its obvious the insulin pin works as well as the 1"

Not sure I agree on the smaller pin being easier to load or even to push.
Sure it sounds good but from experience not so in my case.
If it loaded easy we wouldnt be loading from the bottom.

Im pretty sure I could push 3cc into the delt easier and faster then 1cc with the insulin pin
(talking oil base)
But Ive also read by some knowledgeable guys its not good to just fire it in there. It needs to be pushed in slow.

Im going to use the insulin pins more often and see how it works out.
Thanks for the pointer Brick!


----------



## K1 (Nov 13, 2012)

rAJJIN said:


> Im pretty sure I could push 3cc into the delt easier and faster then 1cc with the insulin pin
> (talking oil base)



That's what I would think as well...It would have to be some pretty thin oil (maybe EO based) to be able to go through the pin without major amounts of pressure?!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2012)

So 1/2 inch is deep enough? Who woulda thought this possible . What about high mg test or deca cause even in GSO it seems thick..I'm behind the times too.. Lol.. Guess it means I'm gettin older ..


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 13, 2012)

It works. Just slow and steady going in.
I'm saying you can't just blast it through 
Like in a 23. It'll for sure work though.
I've done it with syntherol, deca etc it's just slow


----------



## thebrick (Nov 13, 2012)

For me the best part is is opens inject site options I otherwise would have stayed away from just out of preference... and with prop and Tren A and the frequent timing... you are always looking for new spots  I always make sure I have the pin real firm against my skin, and afterward I press and message that area to disperse well


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 21, 2012)

Great thread Brick...I have been doing this a little over a year and it is awesome


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Nov 21, 2012)

Started doing my TRT doses SQ this week.  Much better than IM every week in the glutes.  May have to try the 1/2" in the delts when I blast.


----------



## BROKONG (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Crisler has a utube video claiming that Subq test injections are just fine, and that the literature regarding IM has been slowly proving to be false. He recommends a TB needle over a slin needle, but I'm sure the slin will work fine.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 23, 2012)

The slin pin method is best when using 1ml or less volume injections. If you come around for a 2-3ml injection day, then it would be best to just use a larger needle and syringe instead of injecting 2-3ml from 2-3 slin pins. However, if you are on TRT/HRT or only doing 1ml volumes, a slin pin is great, and my preferred method these days.

A 1ml volume goes through fairly easy without much pressure from my experience....standard GSO/BA/BB solution.


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Noticed that I have a couple of "lumps" that are sore where I pinned SQ.  Can anybody explain what this might be.  I pin 7 days a week for my TRT.  Only 21 clicks on a 1/2" cc slin pin.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 26, 2012)

Could be irritation or abscess.  

I love slin pins, did 2 this morning, deca and test.  Flows easy but deca takes like 50-60 seconds to push in which I dont mind because I just watch tv during it


----------



## thebrick (Nov 26, 2012)

NOSUPERMODEL said:


> Noticed that I have a couple of "lumps" that are sore where I pinned SQ.  Can anybody explain what this might be.  I pin 7 days a week for my TRT.  Only 21 clicks on a 1/2" cc slin pin.



Do you massage the area after pinning to disperse the oil?


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Nov 26, 2012)

thebrick said:


> Do you massage the area after pinning to disperse the oil?



Yes I do.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 26, 2012)

That is going to be somewhat normal for sub-q injects, especially if your gear has a higher solvent ratio, as well as stuff like propionate, which will act as an irritant regardless of how you inject....though that seems to vary user to user. The main thing is to use small volumes when using sub-q injects, and just know that stuff that hurts most intramuscularly, will also probably hurt more as a sub-q inject. 

Also know that sub-q shots will more than likely have a slower dispersement into the blood....think time-released. The larger the volume, the more soreness that will occur...for most.


----------



## TFerguson (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't wait to try this - starting up test p / tren a in a few weeks and this will be great for 2x 1mL shots EOD


----------



## TFerguson (Nov 27, 2012)

Are you guys aspirating with  the slin pins?  Just doesn't seem that it would be that easy to aspirate with the pin full.  I don't worry about aspirating with glute shots but I always do with bi's, tri's and delt's - can you aspirate with these pins full?

I'm not going to try this in the arse, only lean areas like delt's biceps and tri's (maybe pecs) but curious about aspirating


----------



## thebrick (Nov 27, 2012)

TFerguson said:


> Are you guys aspirating with  the slin pins?  Just doesn't seem that it would be that easy to aspirate with the pin full.  I don't worry about aspirating with glute shots but I always do with bi's, tri's and delt's - can you aspirate with these pins full?
> 
> I'm not going to try this in the arse, only lean areas like delt's biceps and tri's (maybe pecs) but curious about aspirating



I don't... I pin and go with a full 1cc

Great option for delts, tris and bi's. That's where I pin


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Slin needles are great for oils. Been using these for probably 2 years. Ill never go back. The main reason I use them is to keep scar tissue to minimum. I back load the needles with a 25g to speed up the process. IM injections though, no subq for me, I get lumps hanging around for too long


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Jan 2, 2013)

I also go with the 30g @ 1/2 inch and I love this method!


----------



## basskiller (Jan 2, 2013)

some guys carry a 28g slin pin which makes oil injects real simple


----------



## b-boy (Jan 2, 2013)

I need to start using slin pins more often, just hard to find and keep thinly made gear (eo). Thick gear sucks balls trying to get through a slin pin


----------



## b-boy (Jan 2, 2013)

************


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Im currently running test e 250mgs through slin needles and it isnt too bad. I always back load to cut down prep time though. I think with me it is also a psychological thing too, the needle looks like its emptying quicker cause it is a thinner needle lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been using slin pins for over a year and I do sub q and shallow I'm. I don't think I will ever go back.


----------



## thebrick (Jan 5, 2013)

b-boy said:


> I need to start using slin pins more often, just hard to find and keep thinly made gear (eo). Thick gear sucks balls trying to get through a slin pin



What I do with the thick oils is microwave a cup of water until hot. Then I just lay the pin on the top rim of the cup with a paper towel over that to hold the heat in. In a minute you are ready with oil that flows much easier.


----------



## gusto (Apr 5, 2013)

I finally tried a few Delt injects, TRT dose, no major issues whatsoever except that it’s slower. Thanks Brick for the tip and to MR. BMJ for the video! 

~ _Gusto_


----------



## CONOFVIS (Apr 6, 2013)

Never tried a slin pin before. Been using 25g x 1" for several years...

5 mins ago I gave it a shot....x 4! Loved it!

I first tried 100mg Test P in my right bi...cake!
Second shot was 300mg Test E in right shoulder...
Third shot was 300mg Eq in left bi...
Fourth shot was 100mg Tren A in left shoulder!

Why stop when you're having fun!!

Never knew slin pins were so easy...only slin I had on me was 29g x 1/2"..and oil was at room temp.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2013)

CONOFVIS said:


> Never tried a slin pin before. Been using 25g x 1" for several years...
> 
> 5 mins ago I gave it a shot....x 4! Loved it!
> 
> ...



Test Prop pin a calve.. the tune will change..lol. ib


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Test Prop pin a calve.. the tune will change..lol. ib



I want to kick you in the balls for just making me think of that


----------



## FordFan (Apr 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Test Prop pin a calve.. the tune will change..lol. ib



Now that sounds fun!!! Then go jogging the second day.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 6, 2013)

Try pinning prop in your bi's.... instant growth for a few days  lol


----------



## CONOFVIS (Apr 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Test Prop pin a calve.. the tune will change..lol. ib



lol! I bet that feels good. 

My right bicep (pinned prop last night) is sore as hell! 

Everything else feels great.


----------



## nothuman (Apr 6, 2013)

Yup I switched to slin pins too. I use them as long as I have 2cc or less to inject. If more than that, then I'd rather use a long needle than 3 separate slin pin shots.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I want to kick you in the balls for just making me think of that



Lol.. well it stretches the facia of calve making a jog fun as ford says.
....fyi..don't do it..period.


----------



## vent_noir (Apr 8, 2013)

So quick question, can I use an insulin needle to inject? Thats what I just used for me last one and it worked well it just took forever to push the plunger in


----------



## thebrick (Apr 8, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> So quick question, can I use an insulin needle to inject? Thats what I just used for me last one and it worked well it just took forever to push the plunger in



Yes... helps if your oil is warm though. Flows faster.


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 8, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Try pinning prop in your bi's.... instant growth for a few days  lol



I put suspension in them twice, it really sucked the first time so to complete a half assed scientific method I tried it again and.. it sucked as much as the first time.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 8, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Try pinning prop in your bi's.... instant growth for a few days  lol



i used a test blend called Supertest 525 by a company Bodiezbydesign yeeears ago. i never did bi injects befre and did 1/2 cc in my left bi. ...for lil over a week...i cldnt bend my arm and it was twice the size of my rite bi.
woo hoo tht hurt.

but aside from tht.... i did my first oil/slin pin inject today...
i had test prop  preloaded with an 18g pin and was in a hurry...so i jus filled up the slin pin and bam...in the tri...quik n easy...except needed lil more pressure. lol

but now i wont hav sooo much more scar tissue. large quanities go into quads/glutes....but bis,tris,delts..slins all the time!!


----------



## Jello (Apr 10, 2013)

I've thought about it a few times, but worried about the pin breaking off or something stupid like that. Probably no reason to, but that's the kind of BS that seems to always happen to me.


----------



## Humana (Apr 10, 2013)

use to pin the biceps before arm workout and the pumps were amazing.  BUT...I did it so much you can feel the scar tissue in there.  It's like lil stones in my biceps.  You can see them but if you push in a lil bit you can feel em.  so don't pin em too much.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 10, 2013)

Humana said:


> use to pin the biceps before arm workout and the pumps were amazing.  BUT...I did it so much you can feel the scar tissue in there.  It's like lil stones in my biceps.  You can see them but if you push in a lil bit you can feel em.  so don't pin em too much.



agreed.  thats how my quads are. like little BB's.
i just try to move 1/8 inch away from each inject...along with usin diff. muscles.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 14, 2013)

Isn't the oil supposed to get IN the muscles?
And not just SubQ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 14, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Isn't the oil supposed to get IN the muscles?
> And not just SubQ?



People can do it sub q I'd say not more than a cc just cause of some issue with im but knowing my luck the depot would scar up and be a permanent lump. Some trt clinics use that method because it's easier to teach some person to do in home because I'm sure they've had patients hit a vein im.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> People can do it sub q I'd say not more than a cc just cause of some issue with im but knowing my luck the depot would scar up and be a permanent lump. Some trt clinics use that method because it's easier to teach some person to do in home because I'm sure they've had patients hit a vein im.



Hmm okey, I would feel like it didn't absorbed to my muscles.
But if the trt docs does it, so...


----------



## thebrick (Apr 16, 2013)

I always pin into lean muscle. I'm old school.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 16, 2013)

Any of you guys use 27g pins? It makes it really easy yo draw up with a lower gauge and attach the 27g to a 3cc/5cc syringe and boom, no back filling and greater volume.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 16, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Any of you guys use 27g pins? It makes it really easy yo draw up with a lower gauge and attach the 27g to a 3cc/5cc syringe and boom, no back filling and greater volume.



I sure do Dad... a fine pin penetrates my leatherly ripped ass like butter... Theres a subq discussion thread for the people who like lumps in our history thread..I don't do it..that for m2.


----------



## vpiedu (Apr 16, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Any of you guys use 27g pins? It makes it really easy yo draw up with a lower gauge and attach the 27g to a 3cc/5cc syringe and boom, no back filling and greater volume.



years ago i got a box of 27g 1 1/4" and tried using them for quad and calf shots and they did work but on a 3cc barrel it took way too long for me to inject for my comfort so went back to the 25g.


VP


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I sure do Dad... a fine pin penetrates my leatherly ripped ass like butter... Theres a subq discussion thread for the people who like lumps in our history thread..I don't do it..that for m2.





vpiedu said:


> years ago i got a box of 27g 1 1/4" and tried using them for quad and calf shots and they did work but on a 3cc barrel it took way too long for me to inject for my comfort so went back to the 25g.
> 
> 
> VP



Yeah, this is something new for me and I've just been trying some new spots.  I like the 27g's for chest and bis.... I pinned my calf once, never going to that again lol


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 16, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Yeah, this is something new for me and I've just been trying some new spots.  I like the 27g's for chest and bis.... I pinned my calf once, never going to that again lol



Chest, hmmm.  Might have to give that a shot.  I've been pinning in my quads cause I can't turn too good for a glute pin. (25 gauge btw).


----------



## The Grim Repper (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll be slin pinning delts and tris in about an hour from now.  Otherwise I use 25g. for larger volume.  I don't know if it's just me, but after a while of using the smaller gauges, those 23g I draw with (and used to pin with exclusively) start to look like toothpicks and not in a good way!


----------

